# Angeln in Nova Scotia, Kanada



## marxx (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich fliege am Montag nach Nova Scotia, bin in der Region Canso.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen oder Tipps zu welcher Stelle, welchem Fluss ich mal fahren soll?
Oder Tips mit welchen Ködern ich es probieren soll?
Hab nen Kanu und wahrscheinlich auch ein kleines Motorboot zur Verfügung

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Gruß Marius


----------



## HarryO. (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Nova Scotia, Kanada*

hi,

in noca scotia solltest du es mal auf bluefin tuna probieren,
halt nicht mit nem kanu


----------



## Pargo Man (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Nova Scotia, Kanada*

Moin Marius,

Mach Dich vor Ort im Angelladen schlau. Es wird zB auf Dorsch gepilkt auf Party-Ausfahrten. Charter ist wohl auch zu haben. Im Canso Wasser wurde u.a. der Weltrekord Thun gefangen.

hier der Thun-Thread von neulich:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=168364


----------

